# Help with learning Trinity Bay



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey guys I need some help with navigating a boat in Trinity. I am going to put in at the Fort. From there I just want to explore and try to put some of what I think I know from my trout support DVDs to work. What should I look out for and what do I need to stay away from. All advise is appreciated and taking very seriously. Thanks for all in advance :cheers:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

The best way to learn it would be to hire a guide & let them teach you. Dana Baily or James Plaag come to mind.


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm not asking what to look out for as for finding the fish. What I mean is things to look out for in the water.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Right now I wouldn't put in at Ft Anahuac. There have been very low winter tides. The mouth of the river into the bay is very shallow to start with. Go to Oak Island and put in at Jobe Beason Park. Be careful getting into the bay, it's shallow right there at the mouth of Double Bayou. If you have a GPS it should show the channel, such as it is. If not, just hang around and follow someone out. Turn further south than you would think and line up between the channel markers/pilings. Stay between the pilings going out in the bay, especially if you are heading north. If south, just go a couple hundred yards and turn south.


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

redexpress said:


> Right now I wouldn't put in at Ft Anahuac. There have been very low winter tides. The mouth of the river into the bay is very shallow to start with. Go to Oak Island and put in at Jobe Beason Park. Be careful getting into the bay, it's shallow right there at the mouth of Double Bayou. If you have a GPS it should show the channel, such as it is. If not, just hang around and follow someone out. Turn further south than you would think and line up between the channel markers/pilings. Stay between the pilings going out in the bay, especially if you are heading north. If south, just go a couple hundred yards and turn south.


Thanks Redexpress


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hot Diggy said:


> I'm not asking what to look out for as for finding the fish. What I mean is things to look out for in the water.


Again...This is what guides can provide.


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Again...This is what guides can provide.


I thought this is why we are on this site, "to share information that helps fellow anglers to become better fisherman", I know something's you just don't ask, okay if any one see me out there needing help, please help, and just forget that I ask for some advice


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

If your DF has a chip in it, you will be able to see reefs, bars, dropoffs, etc. Cruise around look for nervous bait, birds and the fish will be close. Try different water depths, baits, shell, sand bottoms. Use common sense and put in the time, observe the other boats and your DF should give you some idea what they're fishing on. Find similar spots with bait and you should be good. Don't blow in on top of the other boats or you will be branded a potlicker poaching on a new secret spot they discovered. I've fished Trinity for 60 years and there are no "secret" spots, I've already fished them years ago. Like I said, looking and fishing will pay off, you learn something new each trip so keep at it. Good luck!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hot Diggy said:


> I ask for some advice


Thought that was what was provided...:fish:


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

bowmansdad said:


> If your DF has a chip in it, you will be able to see reefs, bars, dropoffs, etc. Cruise around look for nervous bait, birds and the fish will be close. Try different water depths, baits, shell, sand bottoms. Use common sense and put in the time, observe the other boats and your DF should give you some idea what they're fishing on. Find similar spots with bait and you should be good. Don't blow in on top of the other boats or you will be branded a potlicker poaching on a new secret spot they discovered. I've fished Trinity for 60 years and there are no "secret" spots, I've already fished them years ago. Like I said, looking and fishing will pay off, you learn something new each trip so keep at it. Good luck!


Thanks Bowmansdad, I just don't want to go out there a mess something up, cuz I know the water is low this time of year and my boat doesn't drift that skinny is more of my concern. And I have been studying my hook and line map for Trinity wondering if what I believe to be the water level is by the numbers are true. Just trying to put it all together, that's all. Thanks


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Thought that was what was provided...:fish:


Blk Jck one of these days you are going to nice


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hot Diggy said:


> Blk Jck one of these days you are going to nice


I will show you Trinity Bro. Your boat or mine?


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I will show you Trinity Bro. Your boat or mine?


Don't matter, but you would most likely be more comfortable with yours, if you are serious I'll pay for what every you need,I just want to get a feel for it not know any spots, he'll we just boat around


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

be careful with trinity, that bay will hurt you in a blink of an eye, ive gotten stuck a couple of times by jacks pass and both times i started out with plenty of water, then 2 hours into fishing i started noticing islands popping up out of the water that werent there an hour ago and didnt realize that the tide was dropping and wind had flipped out of the north, by the time i got done pushing my boat into the main channel by jacks the entire mouth of trinity bay looked like a sand flat, i hate running north trinity in the winter, now summertime is awesome, if you get lost just follow the crab traps into shore and your fine, but screw that winter time trinity **** lol ill stick with west bay and east bay thank you lol


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

TheRooster said:


> be careful with trinity, that bay will hurt you in a blink of an eye, ive gotten stuck a couple of times by jacks pass and both times i started out with plenty of water, then 2 hours into fishing i started noticing islands popping up out of the water that werent there an hour ago and didnt realize that the tide was dropping and wind had flipped out of the north, by the time i got done pushing my boat into the main channel by jacks the entire mouth of trinity bay looked like a sand flat, i hate running north trinity in the winter, now summertime is awesome, if you get lost just follow the crab traps into shore and your fine, but screw that winter time trinity **** lol ill stick with west bay and east bay thank you lol


Thanks Rooster, guess I will venture out in east bay, an learn something new there,


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

Capt. Randy Marsh said:


> Yeah you might want to just stick with bank fishing.


And why is that? Because you are one them people who feels the bays belong to you and you think that catching 100 of fish is the name of the game, right, if your not going try and help others just keep your comments to your self, there are enought of people who only cares about them self in this world, maybe one day others will wake up and understand each of us are here for the reason of God to help others. I don't care to know where you fish, I just enjoy it sorry you can't understand that some of us truly enjoy it as a relaxing sport to be on the water. Have a bless day my friend and tight lines.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

The wells area in trinity does have a lot of good structure.. but it also has a ton of stuff that you can hit and mess up your boat. There's a lot of unmarked stuff out there HD. Now I'm not saying you should idle all the way across Lease A, just keep an eye out during low tides. Average tides are probably the worst, because it will cover some of the stuff you can hit. Reduce your cruising speed and keep your eyes peeled you'll likely be ok. Most of these things will be a needle in a haystack, so it's not likely you'll hit them except the shallow stuff up by jacks pocket. Run on plane a good couple hundred yards off the shoreline and you should be deep enough. Trinity is mostly deep and you won't have to worry about too much. If you have a GPS, use a map and mark the major shallow reefs that come to the surface or close to the surface of the water. When you can buy a GPS that you can get pre loaded maps that show 'most' obstructions. None of them show all obstructions though, not even the newest and most expensive. They all read 'Not for navigation purposes' for that reason.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Capt. Randy Marsh said:


> Yeah you might want to just stick with bank fishing.


 Nice second post there Capt. Randy Marsh. Great input. :sarcasm


----------



## Trinicaster (Nov 11, 2013)

This is the ramp at the Fort this morning. I've been putting my trout support knowledge to use but you wanna be careful where you put in at on Trinity bay right now. Let it be dependent on your boat's measure of draft.


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

Capt. Randy Marsh said:


> Nope the bay doesn't belong to me, and I don't ever fish for numbers bud just big ones. But if you don't know what you're doing you will just ruin other peoples days, and that isn't helping out others. Go run your bath tub with windows into a few reefs and other obstructions, that is the best way to find out where you can and can't run. Don't even worry about fishing in the winter, it's terrible anyway.


Okay my friend, I will take your advice and run with it, I guess you were just born with what you know about the bay system you fish in, if you are not willing to share helpful info about the bay then won't you just keep to yourself and let others who are will help share, I was always taught the only dumb , question is the one you don't ask. And when you feel you know it all then you are stupid, you would rather see some one out there with a problem then help them avoid one before it happens just because you feel helping someone would take money out of you pocket, what a shame, you put money before some ones safety,


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Well said Diggy, his comments were uncalled for and I for one would never fish with him.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Capt. Randy Marsh, with you're attitude I hope you're not a guide but you probably are and think you know everything at 23! Here have some red, Richard head.


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

fishingtwo said:


> Well said Diggy, his comments were uncalled for and I for one would never fish with him.


Thank you Fishingtwo, I was only ask what to look out for and what to avoid, I can care less about his honey holes, I'm trying to put what my trout support DVDs have taught me to work that's all,


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Hot Diggy said:


> Thank you Fishingtwo, I was only ask what to look out for and what to avoid, I can care less about his honey holes, I'm trying to put what my trout support DVDs have taught me to work that's all,


 Go get'em buddy and good luck.:cheers:


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

dont let the troll bug ya, trinity is a great place to fish, i prefer spring/summer as well as fall for my fishing, ive gotten my best fish in the fall out of trinity just trolling around jacks pocket and around ft anahuac, summer time is also fun with all the birds workin, but its also a great place to wade in the summer as most of the north side is usually 2-3' deep but of course itll be shallower in certain areas but youll learn to navigate through those, but if you have a boat thatll run in at least 8" then youll have no problem in the spring or summer or fall with those south winds keepin water in the bay, just be careful runnin in the early morning with low visibility, theres a TON of abandoned duck blinds out there thatll ruin a trip quick, then if the salt bite is slow just go north of the locks and do some bassin or cat fishin, the main thing is just gettin out there and learning the water


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

This thread is comical. Trout Support the A lease is not in Trinity Bay fyi. Trinty is a easy bay too fish. HD hire a guide too show you around. It is not hard too learn.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Capt. Randy Marsh said:


> I was trying to be helpful, once you run into something I bet you never run into it again.


Your harsh Mr Marsh be cool on 2cool.
Diggy I use Thompsons ramp a lot.I have learned the area by paying close attention to my garmim 546s.The northwest corner of Trinity is mostly plenty deep find the reefs and not other boats and you will find fish.


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks guys, my only concern were about hitting something cuz I don't know that body of water, I wade out of Anahuac every weekend, just wanted to run the boat for a change. Tight lines, Why is it, when some one ask a question he's set on fire for it, and then its always hire a guide, but then its get out on the water and learn the way every one else has, so I'm doing just that. For some of you guides, I know you may feel the more boats out there its taking money out of your pockets, but not all of us can afford the pricing to go out with a guide.


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

bubbas kenner said:


> Your harsh Mr Marsh be cool on 2cool.
> Diggy I use Thompsons ramp a lot.I have learned the area by paying close attention to my garmim 546s.The northwest corner of Trinity is mostly plenty deep find the reefs and not other boats and you will find fish.


Mr. Bubbas I've put in at Thompsons many times, but that's a pretty good boat ride from there going into Trinity to fish around Smith Point or going into the wildlife. Thanks


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Hiring a guide is all well and good. You'll learn some but it's still a different world out there when you use your own boat. I fished 5 guided trips last year with the best guide in my area. We fished different areas pretty much every time so by the time I got back out in my boat I couldn't remember the exact tracks we took. It helped, no doubt, but theres still a huge learning curve when you're new at it. Good luck HD, I feel your pain......


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

Brete said:


> Hiring a guide is all well and good. You'll learn some but it's still a different world out there when you use your own boat. I fished 5 guided trips last year with the best guide in my area. We fished different areas pretty much every time so by the time I got back out in my boat I couldn't remember the exact tracks we took. It helped, no doubt, but theres still a huge learning curve when you're new at it. Good luck HD, I feel your pain......


Its all apart of life right, I'm not knocking guides, I know they are going to put me on the fish, but I want to learn go out and enjoy my days on the water even if I don't catch one fish and asking question is how we learn.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

HD Running the back of Trinity isn't that hard. Put in and run out of the river channel. Good luck.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

Upper trinity at low tide is tricky. I ran out of the river from the locks a few weeks ago on a real low tide. I seen two tree stumps in the middle of the river sticking up about a foot. This was a 2ft low tide . They had been hit before from the splintering seen on top. Niether were marked.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

I scribbled on a few pics to mark the areas in the pocket to use the most caution. When in doubt slow down take your time and if you get in trouble go back out the same way you got there.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

HD, good to see you snapping back at them! I have gotten my bashing just for asking a question that might have been asked before...whoever or whatever someone says negatitviely, truely doesnt matter!!!! in the end remeber who is leaving you the advise you are searching for and forget the others. there are good guys on here, willing to help. after a while you start figuring out which ones are genuine and which one are just *%$ holes. more than likely you going to do better than the smart *%$es, becuase you sir unlike them know there are no stupid questions, only stupid answeres. 

best of luck!!!! and sorry for the stupid answeres you have recieved.


----------



## FisherofMen1 (Jun 18, 2013)

HD, let this be a lesson to you. Just because a person has a title, doesn't mean he has the skills or attitude to go along with it. I Guide will be a great benefit but, make sure that whatever you do, that you listen to someone that you can trust. Fishing is very relaxing and fun but, that water can be very unforgiving. Be safe!! Say one before and after..... you will be fine. God Bless


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

57 years on Trinity HD. Just let me know when and we can mark up your crossbones on your GPS. We will need to start at Thompsons and if my boat we can be at the pocket in 10 minutes. two eight one 3 eight 9 twenty one fourty. Steve

If that old mean Black Jack keeps pounding on you let me know. I know where he lives....... He's a newbie!!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

JustAddWater2 said:


> 57 years on Trinity HD. Just let me know when and we can mark up your crossbones on your GPS. We will need to start at Thompsons and if my boat we can be at the pocket in 10 minutes. two eight one 3 eight 9 twenty one fourty. Steve
> 
> If that old mean Black Jack keeps pounding on you let me know. I know where he lives....... He's a newbie!!!!


:an2:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Like bubba I usually luanch at Thompsons. Its pretty deep and I have never had an issue. But I dont fish during the winter much. There are some jerks on here. Guides are expensive. Pick a nice day and get in your boat and go. When in doubt follow a boat out.


----------



## Polla Salada (Jan 21, 2014)

I believe Capt. Randy Marsh is a cartoon (southpark) character, not an actual captain..


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Hebert marked it well. Remember those red lines grow extremely wide this time of he year. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the info fellows, I have use Thompson many times, thought it was a good long ride to actually get into Trinity from there. Since I have been wading the wildlife all last year finally got the feeling to run the boat. After the fishing show I'm booking a tripe with Captain Herbert, cuz he's been really helpful when I have asked him a question. Thanks guys again if you ever see me out there it's to pull up a say a few words, tight lines every one


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

that area that herbert marked out, this is that same area last january, 1" of water and boat is sittin on the bottom, like i said, the north side of trinity can burn you quick! but as long as you know you channels and have your bearings about you then you shouldnt have a problem


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

At least the water was clean!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Polla Salada said:


> I believe Capt. Randy Marsh is a cartoon (southpark) character, not an actual captain..


Yep. Burn handle for a specific fishing expert that hates it when someone asks for advice.
Hope he 's back in zephyr cove---stranded in a kayak.:rotfl:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Like the wet pants leg. those are some cold *** feet. Been there done that


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

poppadawg said:


> Like the wet pants leg. those are some cold *** feet. Been there done that


Haha ya that was my little brother and this was his first time in trinity bay, and my father was taking the pic and sending it to my family, basically saying "look what tommy got us into now!" I can't remember how many duck hunters we ticked off that day running back and forth trying to find the channel into long island bayou lol I got alot of 1 finger salutes that day lol that is also my friends godevil and that day was the day I found out that they dont like hard sandy bottoms lol


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

wow Rooster, thats not fun, you see this is why i am asking what and what not's, sorry that happen but atleast you had some good laughs with family out there. Thats one of those times you set back and talk about days after.


----------



## Kevin Spectackler (Feb 1, 2012)

Several years ago, before GPS, my wife and I took another couple out in our 16 foot johnboat, fishing Upper Trinity Bay, launching at the old ramp under the I-10 bridge. When we were done fishing the bay and ready to go back in, we couldn't find the cut back to the river, and it was too shallow to get close enough to shore to find the cut. The shoreline all looked the same. As we were starting to loose daylight, another boat went by in the distance giving us an idea of where the cut was. Made it back fine, but that couple never went fishing with us again.

GPS has definitely made navigating Trinity Bay easier.


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

Not trying to tell you to stay out of Trinity this time of year but with these low tide we are having i have found alot more logs that i didnt know where there. I would consider myself to know the upper end of the bay as good or even better than most people. Just be careful idle in and out of areas that look shallow and esp. if waders are in the water give us the some space. If you stay on the outside edges of where Shanwn markered you will be ok but also be looking out for submerged pipes in F lease there is not alot but keep you distance for the well heads... If at all possible run out of Double Bayou and come for the open bay side. If you are brave enough to run crazy cut, reds, river cut, bayside of anahuac park or long island be sure you follow someone who knows there way out it only takes being off 10 yards to have a ****ty day... 

Capt Brent Juarez


----------



## Kevin Spectackler (Feb 1, 2012)

The thing I find most ironic about Upper Trinity Bay is all the money that's been spent on keeping the Trinity river navigable - the I-10 bridge that's apparently high enough for ships to pass under on the river, followed by locks downstream, both followed by channels into the bay that are almost too shallow for a tunnel hull bay boat with depth finder and GPS to navigate on high tide without grounding or hitting something. Oh, guess I'd better get back to the State of the Union Address now.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Kevin Spectackler said:


> The thing I find most ironic about Upper Trinity Bay is all the money that's been spent on keeping the Trinity river navigable - the I-10 bridge that's apparently high enough for ships to pass under on the river, followed by locks downstream, both followed by channels into the bay that are almost too shallow for a tunnel hull bay boat with depth finder and GPS to navigate on high tide without grounding or hitting something. Oh, guess I'd better get back to the State of the Union Address now.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 That's the truth right there! I'm paying taxes to the Liberty/Chambers Navigation District. I've never understood what they do.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

this is why you need to be careful in trinity, this area usually has about 2-3' of water on it, i knew it was going to be a little low this morning because of the wind flipping out of the north last night, but wow, today reminded me how fast this bay washes out, found alot of logs and debris that i never knew i always drove over, today would have been a good day for you to ride the channel and get some basics of where hazards are, and to top this all off i didnt even catch any fish, saw a couple of coyotes runnin on this sand flat though and playing around, i hate coyotes but it was neat to just sit back and watch them play in the mud/sand like a couple of kids, anyways, all in all, be safe, and keep grindin!


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

forgot to say, these pics are from the channel near ft anahuac, someone will know the name of the area, all i know is its by the ramp near the area they hold gatorfest every year, lol hope this helps!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

That pic looks like you're headed out from the "lagoon". Did you launch from the east ramp or the river ramp? Looks like the river "channel" in the far background. 
I decided to use the ramp at Double Bayou before I tore the boat up at Anahuac.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

redexpress said:


> That pic looks like you're headed out from the "lagoon". Did you launch from the east ramp or the river ramp? Looks like the river "channel" in the far background.
> I decided to use the ramp at Double Bayou before I tore the boat up at Anahuac.


i launched from the locks and ran east up the river all the way around to where it opens up into the bay, dont know if that helps, ill try to take a screen shot of where these were taken


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks TheRooster, my boat needs at least two foot of water, think I will wait tell spring before I start to venture off into Trinity


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice pics The Rooster. I have dragged the yak threw that same spot.. Water clarity was less than an inch that day.. No feech no matter how much noise n stink the lures made..


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I was think of heading down there this weekend. My nephews in town and wants to go. If I am looking at it right, we always called that area Anahuac pocket.


----------



## sutherntrend95 (Apr 6, 2010)

HD, I live in Anahuac and have grown up fishing trinity bay. if you are going to launch at the park, launch on the bay channel and run it out on plane 300 yards before starting your cut back. run out towards the separator til you get past goat island and the river channel then you can cut back up north. there is a lot of structure but its 90% far north and you cant get to it anyway this time of year. there are a few things out and about but nothing that should scare you into not going. if you put in at oak island make certain to run out due west for a few hundred yards before cutting back north, there are some shallow reefs along the shoreline.


----------



## sutherntrend95 (Apr 6, 2010)

Anahuac pocket is the lil pocket at the end of levee road out to the river. its got a ton of reds in it right now, few trout


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

sutherntrend95 said:


> HD, I live in Anahuac and have grown up fishing trinity bay. if you are going to launch at the park, launch on the bay channel and run it out on plane 300 yards before starting your cut back. run out towards the separator til you get past goat island and the river channel then you can cut back up north. there is a lot of structure but its 90% far north and you cant get to it anyway this time of year. there are a few things out and about but nothing that should scare you into not going. if you put in at oak island make certain to run out due west for a few hundred yards before cutting back north, there are some shallow reefs along the shoreline.


Okay got you, I'm going to put in at Thompson then motor towards Trinity slowly so I can take in the area


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Captain Dave said:


> Nice pics The Rooster. I have dragged the yak threw that same spot.. Water clarity was less than an inch that day.. No feech no matter how much noise n stink the lures made..


Capt. Dave gets the cookie! That's exactly where I was lol nicely done

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Hot Diggy said:


> Okay got you, I'm going to put in at Thompson then motor towards Trinity slowly so I can take in the area


If u want to fish out of Anahuac I can ride along. Nothing to be scared of. Its actually easier this time of the year. The picture Rooster shows is thw mouth of the trinity river. To the left is mud flats. Where the water starts to the right is the channel u want to stay in. The islands to the right get shallow as well.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## shoalnuff (Dec 18, 2013)

*Maybe Saturday or Sun.*

Fishinsoldier, what part of Liberty do you live in?I myself live not far from Dayton(towards Cleveland). I run out through Liberty to launch either from the park or beason park. We should hook up and fish sometime. No sense buth of us burning up gas. I have a Shoalwater 19v tunnel and it awsome for two people. Let me know if your interested?


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> If u want to fish out of Anahuac I can ride along. Nothing to be scared of. Its actually easier this time of the year. The picture Rooster shows is thw mouth of the trinity river. To the left is mud flats. Where the water starts to the right is the channel u want to stay in. The islands to the right get shallow as well.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Oh I wasn't trying to scare him, I was just showing him how much trinity can suck out, and soldier is right, if you stay in that channel all the way out into the bay your fine, the most shallow my depth finder/gps read was 4', once you get into the actual bay your as good as gold, but just take the pics I posted for what they are, just a reference to remind you to be careful when running trinity, cause I myself found stuff that day that I never knew was there that I always drove over but never hit thank god, I would have fished the bay that day I took the pics but it was either fish what little water there was in the channel or fish the bay in 3-4' chop and get beat to high hell and back lol

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

shoalnuff said:


> Fishinsoldier, what part of Liberty do you live in?I myself live not far from Dayton(towards Cleveland). I run out through Liberty to launch either from the park or beason park. We should hook up and fish sometime. No sense buth of us burning up gas. I have a Shoalwater 19v tunnel and it awsome for two people. Let me know if your interested?


I am always interested. I mainly kayak fish and dont own a boat but I will buy the fuel!

Rooster-I was just referencing your picture to help him. I also found stuff this year that I havent seen in the past.

Be careful and idle in areas you dont know. If you hit bottom, STOP and back out the way you came. Also, understand the tides for the day. That will help alot.


----------



## shoalnuff (Dec 18, 2013)

*Sounds like a plan*

Fishinsoldier,
Let me figure out what's going on with my better half and i'll get back with you so we can try to figure out something.:work:


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

I might be out there next Sunday if the weather is gonna be like they say is going to be, hopefully next time there will be some water to fish in lol so if anybody feels like hitting the water, just let me know, if not might just hit West bat instead, can't wait for spring/summer to get here ðŸ˜¥

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I am always interested. I mainly kayak fish and dont own a boat but I will buy the fuel!
> 
> Rooster-I was just referencing your picture to help him. I also found stuff this year that I havent seen in the past.
> 
> Be careful and idle in areas you dont know. If you hit bottom, STOP and back out the way you came. Also, understand the tides for the day. That will help alot.


When you say know the tide do you mean high and low or incoming or out


----------



## shoalnuff (Dec 18, 2013)

*Knowing your tides*

You are correct, I think what he's saying is, don't leave out on a high tide and expect the water to be there when you get back to the ramp,especially up in the north side of Trinity bay! Also a strong north wind like we have in the winter here will only make it worse. You should be fine if you launch at Beason park as long as you don't try and make a shortcut when you first get out of the bayou. Just kinda stay left when leaving the mouth and you'll see the channel marker out ahead of you.Go past it before you start heading north,stay in the channel and you should be fine.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

shoalnuff said:


> You are correct, I think what he's saying is, don't leave out on a high tide and expect the water to be there when you get back to the ramp,especially up in the north side of Trinity bay! Also a strong north wind like we have in the winter here will only make it worse. You should be fine if you launch at Beason park as long as you don't try and make a shortcut when you first get out of the bayou. Just kinda stay left when leaving the mouth and you'll see the channel marker out ahead of you.Go past it before you start heading north,stay in the channel and you should be fine.


Yes, all that is correct. I also want to point out though to understand the numbers beside the word high or low. They will tell you how much water you will have.


----------

